# Out of Commission



## Trev (Jun 25, 2009)

Figured I would finally go get my leg checked out at the ER today... it's been a week and a half and it seems to just get worse daily.. lol..

Good news is that they don't have to amputate. Bad news, she told me to sit on my ass for another week.

Turns out the Doc Mountain Bikes with the Wednesday gang, apparently hitting Nass next week....   hrmm....  hrmm...


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, glad you're still in good spirits.  I hate being sidelined with injury.



Is that Octoberfest in your avatar already?  Isn't it just a bit early for that?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2009)

Bummer dude!  Hopefully it gets better soon. :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Bummer dude!  Hopefully it gets better soon. :beer:



Ditto! 

On the bright side with the way the weather has been lately you really haven't missed much! The trails should be all dried out and ready to rip when you're able to ride again.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 25, 2009)

Sitting out, even temporarily, can be mind numbing.
Good thoughts for you to get back out there soon!


----------



## Trev (Jun 25, 2009)

Marc said:


> Is that Octoberfest in your avatar already?  Isn't it just a bit early for that?



I am waiting, patiently for it..


----------



## Trev (Jun 28, 2009)

Feeling much better, the hip is pretty much cleared up of bruising.. and my leg swelling is down and after 2 weeks I can finally see where the blood vessel(s) popped and caused an egg shaped lump...  lol.. sick..  sick that it took 2 weeks to actually see this thing.. 

Anyhow, rode today, took it slow and easy.. no major bumps or falls..  no pain.. good stuff.

I have leg armor now.. so I feel a bit better about riding..

Left is hip, middle is 2 weeks ago leg, right is the leftover egg as of yesterday


----------

